

Technical co-founder / team member needed - praveeno

I have developed an interesting idea and do not have the technical skills to develop the web&#x2F;mobile application. It has got enormous potential, when done right. A right execution needs a right team, and I am building one. Would you join me?<p>I am looking for a technical co-founder or early technical team member to join me.<p>The plan is the following:
- get the web application beta out with personal investment + technical partner
- with first user traction, raise financing<p>I did not look for financing, but have good connections and avenues to access financing.<p>The ideal partner or team member would be a talented and experienced developer who is primarily motivated and excited to work on creative solutions for the community. With strong commitment, part-time engagement with long term view is welcome. I am located in Western Europe, current location of yours will be less relevant at the beginning.<p>Also looking for valuable connections with designers&#x2F;developers&#x2F;advisers.
======
jaredklewis
Good luck. You seem nice, but I doubt anyone on HN will be interested unless
you're paying a competitive salary. I think most developers looking for co-
founders either want another technical person to share the workload or someone
with deep pockets.

------
kagali
So you want someone else to provide they money and someone else to do the
work?

Have you considered a career in politics?

